# Saisir la Cour



## Voce

Salve!
Ho un dubbio riguardo all'espressione "saisir la Cour" inserita nel seguente contesto:

"Le fait que les témoins de Jéhovah *n’hésitent pas à saisir la Cour *n’étonne pas Jean-François Mayer", dove "Cour" sta per Corte europea dei diritti umani.

La frase è contenuta in un articolo che si occupa dei ricorsi alla Corte europea in materia religiosa (art. 9 della "Convenzione europea per la salvaguardia dei diritti dell'uomo": http://www.studiperlapace.it/documentazione/europconv.html.

Per il momento la mia traduzione è:

"Il fatto che i testimoni di Geova *non esitino a appellarsi alla Corte *non sorprende Jean-François Mayer".

Grazie per ogni vostro consiglio!


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Voce

Per quel che conta sono d'accordo con te. In alternativa potresti dire "adire la Corte"


----------



## Lovetall

Credo che vada bene sia appellarsi che adire, aggiungo ancora ricorrere, far ricorso alla Corte...


----------



## Voce

Grazie mille, Matrap e Lovetall!


----------



## Necsus

O più colloquialmente, 'rivolgersi a', se non c'è un contesto vincolante.


----------

